# 4-poliger Not-Aus-Schalter, wo?



## Pau1e (13 Februar 2009)

Wir suchen dringend einen 4poligen Not-Aus-Schalter mit Schlagkopf für unsere Anlagen. 
Wieso gibts sowas nicht?
Muss ich auf ein Not-Aus-Relais umsteigen?

Dürfte man mehrere Kabel in die Klemmen schrauben, hätten wir dieses Problem nicht. 
Bin ich da richtig, dass man das nicht darf? 

Oder doch?


----------



## sps-concept (13 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

was bezweckst du denn mit nem 4poligen Schalter? Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist dass 1 einziger Not-Aus-Knopf auf 2 Anlagen wirkt. Das wäre evtl wenn man nicht den kompletten Not-Aus untereinander austauschen will. Wieso mehrere Kabel auflegen? Geht schlecht - man sollte potentialfreie Kontakte verwenden. Bei mehreren Kabeln fängt man sich ja was ein. Habt ihr bisher kein Schaltgerät?? Erkläre mal mäher.

André


----------



## MSB (13 Februar 2009)

Also beim Möller-System kannst du auf jeden Fall bei einem Pilzdruck
3 Kontakte Nebeneinander und 2 Hintereinander klipsen!
= 6 Kontakte

Was meinst du eigentlich mit mehrere Kabel in die Klemmen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 Februar 2009)

Bei den Siemens Schalterserien gibt es ebenfalls die Möglichkeit.....

Da nimmt man 2 doppelstöckige Schaltelemente.

Aber wofür soll das gut sein?


----------



## TommyG (13 Februar 2009)

ACK,

machen wir, wenn unsere vorgeschaltete Anlage vom Hersteller als 2- polig kategorisiert worden ist. Lt. Engineering reicht uns intern was ein- poliges.

Unser NOT- AUS geht dann in ein Siemens NOT- AUS Relais, dies wird über den Freigabetaster scharf geschaltet.

wir arbeiten oft und viel mit Siemens, dort nutzen wir dann die drei Klemmen mit z.T. 2 Etagenelementen.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Februar 2009)

Für was braucht man einen 4-poligen Schalter? Für Kategorie 3 (und nur für einschließlich 3 aufwärts braucht man jeweils 2 Kontakte) benötigt man zwingend ein Not-Aus-Relais (sofern man nicht sein eigenes diskret aufbauen möchte), ein einzelner Fehler will schließlich erkannt werden.



> Dürfte man mehrere Kabel in die Klemmen schrauben, hätten wir dieses Problem nicht.



Wäre mir neu dass man das generell nicht dürfte. Zum einen ist dies bei manchen Kontakten so vorgesehen (beispielsweise bei vielen Schraubkontakten, bei denen man links und rechts der Schraube einen Draht unterklemmen kann. Desweiteren gibt es bekanntlich Twin-Aderendhülsen. Abgesehen davon könnte man die Kontakte auch per Klemmen plus Querverbinder verteilen.


----------



## jabba (14 Februar 2009)

Ich hab so etwas schon mal gemacht.
Aber wofür mehrere Kabel hab ich nicht verstanden. 
Alle Not.Aus sind in Reihe, also gibt es keine Abzweige.

Bei mir gingen 2 Öffner auf mein Not.Aus Relais, und zwei Kontakte habe ich Potentialfrei an die Bandsteuerung übergeben. Dies ist aber schon über 10 Jahre her. Heute würde ich in dem Fall ein Not-Aus Relais nur für Not-Aus einsetzen und ein Relais für die Schutztüren (war früher alles zusammen).

Aber zurück zum Thema.
Mich würde auch hier der Grund interessieren.

Eine Kontaktvervielfältigung nach dem Not.Aus wäre Sinnvoller,
...
es sei denn.
Wenn die Maschine als Teil einer verketteten Maschine arbeitet, würde wenn man wenn man diese abschaltet alle anderen Stilllegen, so könnte man den Not-Aus an sich selber, und an die übergordnete Stelle weitergeben können. (wie mein Beispiel)


----------



## Pau1e (18 Februar 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass der Not-Aus an der Aussenseite eines Gebäudes installiert werden muss, aber allerdings 4 Steuerungen in einen definierten Zustand schalten soll. 
Klemme ich Adern zusammen, vermische ich die Potentiale...


----------



## sps-concept (18 Februar 2009)

*Not-Aus*

Hallo,

je nach Kategorie benötigst du dann aber evtl auch 8 Kontakte. Ausserdem finde ich es unschön dass zb bei Fehler in einem Kontaktpaar die eine Anlage einen Fehler erkennt und die anderen nicht. Ich würde ein Schaltgerät einsetzen und darüber verteilen.

André


----------



## Markus (18 Februar 2009)

Pau1e schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass der Not-Aus an der Aussenseite eines Gebäudes installiert werden muss, aber allerdings 4 Steuerungen in einen definierten Zustand schalten soll.
> Klemme ich Adern zusammen, vermische ich die Potentiale...


 

bevor ich dir hier antworte...
hast du auch nur den winzigsten funken einer ahnung was du da tust?


----------



## firemanxxl (25 Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das er nur einen einzigen Funken Ahnung hat !!!!

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein NOT-AUS Relais einsetzen ! Den Notaustaster
2-Kanalig verdrahten ! Und die 4 Anlagen über Schütze die an die sicheren 
Ausgänge des Notausrelais angeschlossen sind abschalten ! Dabei ist zu 
beachten das die Schütze über den Rückführeingang des Notausrelais 
überwacht werden !!! Wenn man die Schütze aus Platzgründen weglassen 
möchte , kann man auch Notausrelais benutzen die erweiterbar sind !
(Basisgerät plus Kontakterweiterung ) Dabei ist aber die Stromaufnahme 
der Anlagen zu beachten . Wenn du einen Kompletten Steuerstromkreis 
über die sicheren Kontakte abschalten willst solltest du wissen was für ein strom darüber fließt . Die meißten Notausrelais schalten nur 5-10A !
Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal jemand dazuziehen der sich damit auskennt !!!!!!!!!!

Bei www.pilz.de findest du Notausrelais , Schaltbeispiele und bestimmt 
auch den richtigen Ansprechpartner !


----------



## Mike369 (26 Februar 2009)

Homer Musst du eigentlich jeden gleich fertig machen der sich nicht so gut auskennt und jabba das danke finde ich unangebracht wir sind ja schließlich hier um zu helfen und nicht um einen deswegen runter zu machen und das dann noch zu befürworten


----------



## Markus (26 Februar 2009)

Maike schrieb:


> Homer Musst du eigentlich jeden gleich fertig machen der sich nicht so gut auskennt und jabba das danke finde ich unangebracht wir sind ja schließlich hier um zu helfen und nicht um einen deswegen runter zu machen und das dann noch zu befürworten


 
meinst du mich?
wieso haste dich dann bei diesem fireman da bedankt?
er hat zb sein klappe sehr weit aufgerissen und mit seiner ausage ebenfalls bezeugt dass er nicht besonders viel ahnung hat...

ich würde dem pau1e gerne helfen, aber man kann mit dem derzeitigen infostand keine qualifizierte antwort geben.

erstmal sollte klar sein um was es geht!
und es sollte klar sein wie weit die kentnisse von pau1e reichen - und ich habe mir diese frage vorne erlaubt weil ich aufgrund der bisherigen äusserungen von pau1e stark an seiner kompetenz auf diesem gebiet zweifle...


weißt du, es gefällt mir auch nicht wie 80% der leute hier im forum programmieren, aber solange der hobel danach läuft und möglichst weit weg von mir ist, solange ist mir das ""relativ"" egal...
aber wenn hier irgendwelche anfänger an sicherheitskritischen steuerungsteilen rumbasteln, dann hört für mich der spass auf!


----------



## MSB (26 Februar 2009)

Ohne Detail-Kentnisse der 4 Anlagen die da abgeschalten werden sollen/müssen,
ist jede Konkrete Aussage dazu absoluter Blödsinn.

Insbesondere solche Behauptungen wie von firemanxxl!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mike369 (26 Februar 2009)

dann sag doch gleich das er mehr info schicken soll und nicht ob er ne ahnung hat wenn er ne ahnung hätte wär er ja nicht hier


----------



## jabba (26 Februar 2009)

Maike schrieb:


> ... und jabba das danke finde ich unangebracht wir sind ja schließlich hier um zu helfen und nicht um einen deswegen runter zu machen und das dann noch zu befürworten


 
Hast Du Dir das mal genauer überlegt ?

Hier geht es nicht wie sonst um die Kacke wie


> zum 1000.nsten mal wie baue ich einen Pointer
> oder
> Hilfe !!!!!!!wie krieg ich eine Mledung auf mein Paanelll (Zitierte Rechtschreibung)


 
Hier geht es um Menschenleben die davon abhängen, und wenn ich manche Aussagen so betrachte gehören einige der Leute aus dem Bereich entfernt .
Sicherheit umzusetzen und zu lernen ist nicht mit Hilfe des Forums möglich, wir können Schaltungsvorschläge machen und Bauteile empfehlen, wenn aber so wie meistens die Leute noch nicht einmal die wichtigsten Vorschriften zu Hand haben, geschweige denn kennen sollen sie sich um Sachen kümmern die sie verstehen.


> Oder aus "Kostengründen" soll auf vorgeschriebene Massnahmen verzichtet werden, hab aber jetzt keine funktionsfähige Anlage .


Was soll so ein Scheiss?

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen , aber dann lernt man erst die Theorie (Vorschriften) und dann setzt man das in der Praxis um.


----------



## firemanxxl (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute !

Danke für eure Kritik ! Ich konnte daraus aber leider nicht entnehmen was an meinen Ausführungen schlecht oder falsch ist ! Währe sehr hilfreich !
Ich mach das schon ein paar Jahre ! Bin aber für jede Neuerung offen !

Danke !


----------



## MSB (26 Februar 2009)

Wirklich?
2-Kanalig: Auf welcher Basis traust du dich hier Kategorie / PL bestimmen?

Wieso, und auf welcher Basis traust du dich behaupten, von irgendwelchen Anlagen,
irgendwelche Steuerspannungen abzuschalten, möglicherweise kommt es genau dadurch zu gefährlichen oder undefinierten Zuständen.


Der einzige Satz den man wirklich pauschal unterstreichen kann:
Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal jemand dazuziehen der sich damit auskennt!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## firemanxxl (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo Manuel !

Ich hab geschrieben ICH WÜRDE das so Machen ! Das sollte keine Universallösung sein sondern nur ein Tipp ! Da ich die Anlage nicht kenne 
kann ich auch keine Aussage über den PL treffen . Das wollte ich auch nicht !
Ich wollte mit meinen Ausführungen eigentlich nur erreichen das der Kolege sich mal rat holt ! Weil er warscheinlich mit meinem geschriebenen sowieso wenig anfangen kann ! 

Zum Thema 2-Kanalig : 2-Kanalig ist doch in den meisten Fällen ausreichend .
Deshalb der Vorschlag !

Thema Steuerspannung abschalten : Ich hab Steuerstromkreis geschrieben ! Ich meinte den Stromkreis der nach dem Notausrelais die Schütze abschaltet die gefahrbringende Bewegungen oder Zustände abschalten !
Nicht die komplette Steuerspannung !

Gruß Mario !


----------



## jabba (26 Februar 2009)

Also,

ich muss da ein wenig firemanxxl zustimmmen.


Sicher habt Ihr recht da es an den genauen Angaben fehlt,
aber "HALLO", habt Ihr mal die Angaben vom Themenersteller nachgelesen?

Und zweikanalig aufbauen sagen wird mal Kat3 (wie von firemanxxl ca angedacht) ist immer noch besser was so manch einer hier von sich aus machen würde.
Ein Problem wäre nur wenn Kat4 zwingend gefordert wäre, wo ich wieder auf den Themenersteller kommen würde. Wenn man das nicht erkennt, oder erkennt das man keine Ahnung hat dann "Finger weg".

Ich schreibe hier zwar noch einen Kommentar , aber ich gebe keine konkreten Angaben mehr . Ich würde manchen gerne helfen ,aber dann muss ich wenigstens ein paar Grundkenntnisse auf der Gegenseite erwarten. In der letzten Zeit musste ich halt feststellen, das es sich hier um ein SPS-Forum handelt und muss es auch so betrachten. Es gibt einige Leute hier die gute Kenntnisse über Sicherheit haben. Teils durch den Beruf, oder den Betrieb (z.B. Safety der könnte bestimmt mehr Werbung machen, nein der versucht konstruktiv zu helfen) oder z.B. Markus und ich waren auf der Schulung "zertifizierter Maschinensicherheitserxperte". Da weiss man noch lange nicht alles , aber alleine der Besuch der Schulung zeigt das man erkannt hat das man was dafür tun muss.

Wenn ich wirklich die fahrlässige Arbeitsweise sehe wird mir zum Teil Kotzübel. Nur mal am Rande, ich bin absolut kein Paragraphenreiter, aber ein großer Teil von Sicherheit erklärt sich von selbst. Und einen Sicherheitsexperten macht es in erster Linie aus, die Gefahren zu erkennen nicht zu beseitigen. Denn nur wenn ich eine Gefährdung erkannt habe kann ich versuchen diese gezielt zu kontrollieren und auszuschalten.

Und nochmal zum Schluss, was war falsch an der Ausage von firemanxxl,
hat er zuviel gefordert was ja eher besser ist oder eine Forderung gestellt die eventuell zu niedrig sein könnte ?
Und ich habe es schon vorher aufgeführt :


> Wenn einer nur nach der Aussage eines Users im Forum seine Sicherheit ausführt ... der gehört erschossen.
> BASTA


----------



## Pau1e (16 Juni 2009)

Ich weiss sehr gut, was ich da tue.
Der Not-Aus soll 4 BHKW´s abschalten, wenn zB Feuer im Gebäude ausgebrochen ist. 
Die BHKW´s laufen mit Gas. Also muss alles aus gehen


----------



## Proxy (16 Juni 2009)

Naja dann schalt die Anlage über ein Not-Aus Relais ab das an der Feuerzentrale hängt dann musst nichtmal einen haben der den not-Aus knopf nicht drückt


----------



## Markus (16 Juni 2009)

Pau1e schrieb:


> Ich weiss sehr gut, was ich da tue.
> Der Not-Aus soll 4 BHKW´s abschalten, wenn zB Feuer im Gebäude ausgebrochen ist.
> Die BHKW´s laufen mit Gas. Also muss alles aus gehen



ach und ihr habt da immer 24/7/365 einen nebend ranstehen der aufpasst?
wie proxy schon sagte, in dem fall sollte die abschaltung mit der bmz, oder eigenen detektoren gekoppelt sein.

in diesem fall bleibe ich vorerst dabei: du weißt nicht was du da tust!


----------



## OHGN (16 Juni 2009)

@Pau1e:

Mal ganz abgesehen von den berechtigten Einwänden von *Markus* und *Proxy*, wie willst Du denn die 4 Not-Aus- Kreise der voneinander eigentlich unabhängigen Anlagen in das Gehäuse Deines 4-poligen Not-Aus-Tasters hineinwursteln? 
In diesem von Dir neu erstellten Thread ist ja sogar schon von 6 Polen die Rede!

Imho ist es wesentlich eleganter, den Not-Aus an ein erweiterbares PNOZ anzuschließen und mit dem PNOZ die 4 oder auch 6 einzelnen Anlagen über jeweils einen separaten Sicherheitskontakt abzuschalten.


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Beispiel aus der Praxis:

In unserem Kesselhaus stehen 2 Dampfkessel (8t/h / 25bar)
Jeder Kessel hat natürlich seinen eigenen Not-Aus-Kreis.

Damit aber auch außerhalb des Kesselhauses EIN Not-Aus montiert werden konte, haben wir halt ALLE Not-Aus-Taster im Kesselhaus auf EIN PNOZ geführt und mit die Sicherheits-Kontakte in die Kesselsteuerungen eingebunden.

Warum sträubst du dich mit Gewalt gegen so eine Lösung?



MfG


----------



## Markus (16 Juni 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Warum sträubst du dich mit Gewalt gegen so eine Lösung?
> 
> MfG



naja so ein doofes sicherheitsrelais hat ja auch ne menge nachteile...

1. kostet es geld!
2. muss man verstehen wie es funktioniert!
3. verfügt es über diese sinnlose funktion mit der quittierung, anlagen die gleich nach dem entriegeln des pilztasters wieder anlaufen sind doch heutzutage wesentlich effizienter!
4. ist es einfach schöner ein wandgehäuse zu haben in dem vier leitugnen von vier verschiedenen maschinen mit vier verschiedenen potentialen auf einen schalter gehen!
5. schafft die lösung mindestens 4 arbeitsplätze und einen guten umsatz für den betreiber des kaffeeautomaten weil ja immer wer beobachten muss um im brandfall zu drücken. so eine bmz die regelmässig gewartet wird ist im gegensatz zum einen hochqualifizierten beobachter völlig unzuverlässig!

...ironie wurde als solche nicht gekennzeichnet


----------



## Safety (3 Juli 2009)

*Probleme*

Hallo,
ich sehe hier folgende Probleme.
Wenn man mehrere Not-Halt Kreise über einen Not-Halt Befehlsgerät führt und dies z.B. bei einer Verkettung benutzt, wie das oft bei Maschinen gemacht wir, dann sind die Kontakte in der ersten Anlage bestandteile der Sicherheitsfunktion der Zweiten Anlage.

Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich in der Norm DIN EN 60204-1
Da diese eingeführten Stromkreise nicht mit der Netztrenneinrichtung abgeschaltet werden muss man genaue Vorgaben beachten.
Siehe Abschnitt 5.3.5 .

Diese sogenannten Ausgenommenen Stromkreis müssen eigene Überstromschutzeinrichtunge haben

Es muss ein Warnschild an der Netz-Trenneinrichtung vorgesehen werden

Angabe im Wartungshandbuch

Warnschild innen (in der nähe jedes Ausgenommenen Stromkreises) oder
räumliche Trennung (von anderen Stromkreisen) oder
farbliche Identifizierbarkeit (nach Abschnitt 13.2.4, in der Farbe Orange)

Die Durchschleifung eines Ausgenommenen Stromkreises (Fremdspannung)durch die Gsamte Anlage sehe ich als sehr kritisch an!


----------



## Pau1e (25 August 2009)

So, also für alle, die sich fragen, was das soll:
Wir haben BHKW-Gebäude in denen z.B. 1 Maschine installiert wurde.
Im Laufe der Zeit vergrößern sich die Anlagen und bekommen bis zu 4 Maschinen.
Jede Maschine hat auch ihren eigenen Schaltschrank.
Jetzt ist es am Einfachsten, wenn man den NOT-AUS so nachrüsten kann, dass damit 4 Maschinen abgeschalten werden, indem man einfach nur ein Kontaktelement zusätzlich nachrüstet.

Übrigens haben wir die Lösung von der Firma "PILZ" bekommen.

Hoffe ich konnte wenigstens diese eine offene Frage beantworten!

Übrigens kann man so auch ein "durchschleifen" verhindern.
Jede Anlage wird über ihr eigenes Kontaktelement in einen sicheren Zustand versetzt.
Sicherer Zustand bedeuted nicht stromlos schalten, sondern die Maschine kontrolliert "herunterzufahren" und an anderer Stelle für Belüftung des Raumes zu sorgen. (z.B. Gasgeruch im Gebäude, etc.)


----------



## Sockenralf (25 August 2009)

Pau1e schrieb:


> Übrigens haben wir die Lösung von der Firma "PILZ" bekommen.


 

Hallo,

und wie sieht diese Lösung aus?




MfG


----------



## hausenm (26 August 2009)

Nur so zum Einwand:
Ich frage mich ob "Pilz" die richtige Wahl im Bereich Gefahrenmeldeanlage ist (oder BMZ). Ich würde effeff, Siemens oder heraklon vorziehen.
Die Begründung ist : 
1) beide Firmen haben eine Zulassung nach VDS und damit können diese Geräte an Sicherheitsfirmwn gekoppelt werden. 
2) Bei einem BHKW- Ofenanlagen (ich mache Öfen in Ziegeleien) würde ich die Gaszufuhr unterbrechen und den Raum belüften über zB. Abzugsklappen und/oder Exklappen. Beide Varianten sind über BMZ direkt ansteuerbar
3) Die Erweiterung ist über eine zugelassene Busstruktur (Abgenommen Protokolle) gewährleistet. Bei einem Neuen Kessel" neuen Busteilnehmer initialisieren und Spass haben.
Für alle die jetzt Kritik üben wollen "DIES IST NUR EINE DISKUSSIONSGRUNDLAGE" eine ultimative Lösung ist das nicht, das hängt uA. von den Gebäudeabschnitten (Stichwort Brandmauer) etc. ab.


----------

